# midshaft radius/ulnar fracture



## ggparker14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me if 813.23 is the correct code for midshaft radius/ulnar fracture?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 18, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can someone tell me if 813.23 is the correct code for midshaft radius/ulnar fracture?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Looks right to me, as long as it's closed.


----------

